# titanium



## 1 slowpoke

can someone give me some info on the colango ti bikes. i saw one the other day and the paint scheme was awsom. 
i am wondering how they ride? are they flexy, stiff? do they have an italian threaded bottom bracket?
how well does the pain hold up, and if a guy was of a mind to, can it be refinished?

thanks for any info


----------



## clm2206

Afaik, titanium Colnagos are discontinued. The last model was de CT-2, but was dropped from the catalog in 2006, I think.


----------



## TAW2112

*Colnago Ti*

I have a CT-1. I wouldn't call it super stiff, but it's not a noodle, either.
It's a good ride that you wouldn't be disappointed with. I like the snappy feel,
and while there are some carbon bikes I've ridden that feel moother, the Ti ride of the Colnagos is pretty comfortable. They're good all-around bikes that you could race or use for longer rides/centuries. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one.

The CT-2 was the last of the Ti frames built by Colnago.


----------



## rikardo

*Titanio??*

Hello nice people of Colnago bike forum.

I would also appreciate all info regarding Colnago ti Frames.
I have understod that ct1 and ct2 both carry the carbon stays? Am i right ?

The earlyer full ti frames were bititan 
and after that oval titan and titanio

I have a Colnago titanio and i have no idea when was it made?
And how does it ride compared to other Ti road bikes?

-it dosent feel very comfortablee but mabye thats because of aluminiummavic cosmics
or the fact that my other two bikes are steel Nagos.

so if theres any Colnago Guru that has the info please lighten us!

with best regards Riku


----------



## El Cheapo

*Monotitan 98!*

I have a Monotitan that has the name "titiano" on the top tube. It's a model year 98. I believe they were first manufacturered in 97. I love this bike! I baby it and still looks like it came out of the showroom. The Art Decor (black, red, white) paint is almost flawless. It has Campagnolo Record with Zonda rims. I have received so many compliments from other riders saying things like..."that's the most beautiful bike I have ever seen."


----------



## rikardo

*thanks!*

Thank you for your kind reply!
Mine is also the titanio model.
Do you have any idea of the weight of the frame?

Mine is 9.4 all together with record gruppo ,size53
so it aint light.
Is your frame also ad2 ?


Any idea when was the last ones made??

Mine was sold as a 2000 bike but has record 8 grouppo so ?

Nice bike you got!
With best regards Riku.

I


----------



## texbike

El Cheapo said:


> I have a Monotitan that has the name "titiano" on the top tube. It's a model year 98. I believe they were first manufacturered in 97. I love this bike! I baby it and still looks like it came out of the showroom. The Art Decor (black, red, white) paint is almost flawless. It has Campagnolo Record with Zonda rims. I have received so many compliments from other riders saying things like..."that's the most beautiful bike I have ever seen."


I also have a mono-titan painted in the AD2 scheme. I bought it as a beater bike to minimize the number of miles that I put on my C40 and Merckx MX Leader. I have been pleasantly surprised and pleased with it! 

It isn't nearly as smooth as the C40, but is very responsive and has great handling. If it HAD to be my only bike, I wouldn't be upset about it.

It's currently outfitted with Ksyrium SLs and an old 8 speed Dura Ace kit. The Art Deco paint has held up well and it still looks very sharp. It's had compliments on it everytime I've had it out for a ride.

Cheers,

Texbike


----------



## California L33

1 slowpoke said:


> how well does the pain hold up


 It depends on how hard you push the pedals. The harder you push, the more it will hurt, the same as any bike


----------



## El Cheapo

Hi Rikardo! Yep it's AD2 just like yours except with a precisa fork. Mine is a 54cm. It's not the lightest but it's perfect for me. Not sure when the last ones were made. Discontinued I think in 2000 and only the Ovalmaster was offered. Too bad Colnago quit making ti. Oh yes, nice looking youngster on your flicker page.


----------



## rikardo

*mono t / titanio*

Thanks folks for added knoeledge.

What is the difference between mono titan an titanio?

It would be nice to put old colnago gatalogs somewhere so it would be bossible to chek all these vital question.

I am also very pleased with the Titanio and it really dosent mind about bad weather at all.
Now it is +1c and raining , some more expresso and out for a ride.
Damn i love this country


Cheers Riku


----------



## Kenacycle

Rikardo, could you post a pic of your Titanio?

I just won a Titanio frameset on ebay and am waiting for it to arrive by this Friday! I am excited to build it up and ride it on Sunday!

I've been trying to search for pics of the Titanio, but they seem very rare.


----------



## rikardo

*picture*



kdub said:


> Rikardo, could you post a pic of your Titanio?
> 
> I just won a Titanio frameset on ebay and am waiting for it to arrive by this Friday! I am excited to build it up and ride it on Sunday!
> 
> I've been trying to search for pics of the Titanio, but they seem very rare.


hello !

Hope you get yours soon! send a pictures when possible.
Mine is ad-2

i have only one picture of her on my work computer. Its from the day i picked her from Tournon en Ardèche , France in the end of 6months cycling and surfing trip to france and spain. I bought her on extempore mabye to help handel the depression to have to drive back home and start working again.

I spent a nice candellight eavning with her in the smaltown camping , drinking cheap wine. and every now and then went to smal spin in locl roads when the temptation grew too big.
those were the days

With best regards Riku


http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1870495/


----------



## texbike

*My AD2 MonoTitan*

Here is a picture of my MonoTitan in AD2. 

Cheers,

Texbike


----------



## Kenacycle

Thanks for sharing the pics guys.
Here is mine from the Ebay picture. I kind of like the look for the original Colnago fork, but too bad it's steel. I could buy a new one on ebay for $165, but feels it's counter intuitive to be adding weight back to the bike.

I can't wait to receive the frame!


----------



## California L33

kdub said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics guys.
> Here is mine from the Ebay picture. I kind of like the look for the original Colnago fork, but too bad it's steel. I could buy a new one on ebay for $165, but feels it's counter intuitive to be adding weight back to the bike.


I guess it is counterintuitive to add weight, but it will be difficult to ride with it that light


----------



## Kenacycle

I received my Titanio frame today! I built it up in 4 hours! It's beautiful


----------



## texbike

kdub said:


> I received my Titanio frame today! I built it up in 4 hours! It's beautiful



Kdub,

That is a SHARP bike! Congratulations! Please supply a ride report when you have the chance. I can't wait to hear how it rates against your Merckx MX Leader and your Cervelo.

Cheers,

Texbike


----------



## Kenacycle

Hello,

I had a group ride today with my Colnago. Everyone loves it! This is my first Titanium bike. Actually it's the first time I even put my ass on a Ti bike. I find the ride is very comfortable. It feels smooth like I am riding on carpet. Compared to a carbon bike, I felt it absorbs vibrations better. Being a metal bike, it doesn't have the "plastic" feel like a carbon bike, but yet not as heavy as a steel. However, when standing on the bike on a climb, I find the bike isn't fast at all; in fact it feels like I am stuck to the ground. Unlike my Cervelo R3, or even the Trek 5200 I had, these bikes were really responsive when I stand up to climb or sprint. I am not sure if this sticky feel is attributed to the LOOK fork or a flexing BB or I just suck today. I'll need to ride it a few more times to know for sure. But so far, this is my favorite bike.


----------



## texbike

kdub said:


> Hello,
> 
> I had a group ride today with my Colnago. Everyone loves it! This is my first Titanium bike. Actually it's the first time I even put my ass on a Ti bike. I find the ride is very comfortable. It feels smooth like I am riding on carpet. Compared to a carbon bike, I felt it absorbs vibrations better. Being a metal bike, it doesn't have the "plastic" feel like a carbon bike, but yet not as heavy as a steel. However, when standing on the bike on a climb, I find the bike isn't fast at all; in fact it feels like I am stuck to the ground. Unlike my Cervelo R3, or even the Trek 5200 I had, these bikes was really responsive when I stand up to climb or sprint. I am not sure if this sticky feel is attributed to the LOOK fork or a flexing BB or I just suck today. I'll need to ride it a few more times to know for sure. But so far, this is my favorite bike.


This is my third Ti bike and the only one that I have actually liked. I've also ridden several others from various manufacturers that I didn't care for either. The reason I haven't liked any of them is that they have all felt flexy or soft in the BB area and like they were mired in molasses when you would try to accelerate. 

My Monotitan has been the exception. It feels very lively and responsive. However, it's very sensitive to tire pressure. My first test ride on the bike had the tire pressures at 90 psi. It felt a little "soft". Raising the pressure to around 110 psi made all of the difference to the bike. It felt much more connected and responsive.

It may help to look at your tire pressures or try a more rigid wheel to see if it addresses the slow response.

I took mine out on a rainy 50 miler today and it did great. I enjoy the bike more and more each time I'm on it.

Cheers,

Texbike


----------



## Kenacycle

Thank you Texbike for your insight.

I was running 120psi on both wheels today. I will try another set of wheels and see if there is any difference.


----------



## MaestroXC

Is that a Cinelli Grammo stem for a _threadless_ steerer? Wow, never seen one of those before...


----------



## Kenacycle

MaestroXC said:


> Is that a Cinelli Grammo stem for a _threadless_ steerer? Wow, never seen one of those before...



Yes it is. It's very hard to find. You can still sometimes find a used one on ebay. That's where I bought mine.


----------



## paredown

Came late to the party, but I wanted to chime in. I picked up a CT-1 last year from a racing team that was switching sponsors, and built it up in a hurry to try it out. It quickly became my favorite ride--although I noticed the lightness in the cross winds as compared to my Tecnos (now for sale on ebay=shameless plug).

I appreciate the extra dampening from the carbon rear triangle, and the Force fork is awesome (the Tecnos had a Look HSC-3). 

Mostly I figured out that the Tecnos was on the edge of being a little too big for me--the CT-1 is a 59 (57 top 57 seat c-t-c), as compared with the Tecnos (62 "Freuler"--58.5 top, 58.5 seat c-t-c).

So I'm digging the CT-1's quickness and plushy ride--I'll post pics when I have finished moving components...
Cheers


----------



## Kenacycle

Paredown,

I see your Techno and the fork on ebay. Actually I am keeping my eyes on your fork 

Your CT1 looks sweet!


----------



## tidi

MaestroXC said:


> Is that a Cinelli Grammo stem for a _threadless_ steerer? Wow, never seen one of those before...


kennedy cycles in black rock, melbourne, australia still has one new hangin on the wall. i think it's about a 130mm length.


----------



## Daddy yo yo

hi,

a friend of mine wants to sell his titanium colnago and i wanna support him. unfortunately we're not colnago-pros  , so we could need a little help from you fellow forum gurus.  

it seems to be a bititan (see down tube) but the top tube says "titanio" and also "decor". any idea when that bike was built? what's the name/code of the paint job? the groupset seems to be a full record 8-sp although i can't find a record logo on crankset, front der. and hubs. headset is mavic, seatpost dura ace. the paint job shows numerous blemishes but hey, titanium doesn't care!  

can you help us? or is any of you guys interested in that bike (the bike is located in europe, so shipping to the us would definitely be a bit pricey)?

cheers & thank you for your help!
daddy yo yo


----------



## TAW2112

*Titanium*

My guess is that it is a late 90's bike. I believe the Titanio was made in the 97-98 range, and was replaced by the CT-1 and later the CT-2. The Decor was a type of paint job used, and appears on other models. Hope this helps.


----------



## Clevor

I've heard of paint adherence problems with titanium bike frames. I have automotive refinishing experience, and I'm not surprised. One of my bikes is a Douglas Ti and the surface is like teflon. With aluminum, you can use a phosphoric acid compound to etch the surface but I can't imagine how they'd paint a titanium frame. I guess you spray it on and hope it holds . . .


----------



## SLedoux

if anyone's interested I'm selling this Colnago Master Bititan
with the original steel fork (without headset)
size seatpost 56cm cc 58cm ct toptube 55,5cm cc


----------



## fick

Hi everybody
I'm looking for a Monotitan or Titanio, in a size Colnago 55. (54.3 top tube)
If anyone out there has one to sell, please let me know.
Thank you
CP


----------



## gravitate

TAW2112 said:


> I have a CT-1. I wouldn't call it super stiff, but it's not a noodle, either.
> It's a good ride that you wouldn't be disappointed with. I like the snappy feel,
> and while there are some carbon bikes I've ridden that feel moother, the Ti ride of the Colnagos is pretty comfortable. They're good all-around bikes that you could race or use for longer rides/centuries. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one.
> 
> The CT-2 was the last of the Ti frames built by Colnago.


Is (or was...) your CT1 the 1st generation or B-Stay version? I'm looking to pick up a used CT1 and unsure on which one. Driving me nuts trying to find comparison of the CT1 non B-Stay and CT1 B-Stay versions....

Thanks.


----------



## plussa

gravitate said:


> Is (or was...) your CT1 the 1st generation or B-Stay version? I'm looking to pick up a used CT1 and unsure on which one. Driving me nuts trying to find comparison of the CT1 non B-Stay and CT1 B-Stay versions....


CT-1 B-Stay has a 1 1/8 head tube, pre B-stay has not.

CT-2 has also HP chainstays in addition to B-stays, similar to C50


----------



## gravitate

plussa said:


> CT-1 B-Stay has a 1 1/8 head tube, pre B-stay has not.
> 
> CT-2 has also HP chainstays in addition to B-stays, similar to C50


The CT1 and the CT1 B-Stay both have a 1" head tube and regular carbon chain stays.The CT2 has a 1 1/8" head tube, B-Stay, and diamond shaped HP chain stays. The 1 1/8" head tube was only offered on the CT2.

I used to own a CT2 sloping version. I'd gladly get another CT2 but based on what's available NOS and in recent auctions, I'm most likely to find a CT1 or CT1 B-Stay with a preferred finish color (LX10, LX4, CTF, RX1, or an NL12 re-spray) in my size. 

I'm looking for a comparison of the CT1 non B-Stay and the CT1 B-Stay. Specifically any differences in ride quality or stiffness due to the different seat stay configuration.

Thanks.


----------



## TAW2112

gravitate said:


> Is (or was...) your CT1 the 1st generation or B-Stay version? I'm looking to pick up a used CT1 and unsure on which one. Driving me nuts trying to find comparison of the CT1 non B-Stay and CT1 B-Stay versions....
> 
> Thanks.


Mine was a b-stay. As you noted, the CT-1 had the 1" steerer whether b-stay or not. The guy I bought the CT-1 from also had a CT-2 with the 1 1/8" steerer and the diamond chain stays. I would doubt that there is a significant difference in ride quality between the non B-stay and the B-Stay. My understanding was that the B-Stay was primarily for braking improvement.


----------



## gravitate

Makes sense the CT1 and the CT2 would be similar; handling should be more firm on the CT2 with the larger diameter headtube. Still curious the difference between the "A" frame rear triangle and the B-Stay back end on the different versions of the CT1. Much nicer finish colors on the CT1s than the CT2s in my opinion. LX10 and LX4 finishes are just superb on the CT1.


----------



## paredown

gravitate said:


> The CT1 and the CT1 B-Stay both have a 1" head tube and regular carbon chain stays.The CT2 has a 1 1/8" head tube, B-Stay, and diamond shaped HP chain stays. The 1 1/8" head tube was only offered on the CT2.
> 
> I used to own a CT2 sloping version. I'd gladly get another CT2 but based on what's available NOS and in recent auctions, I'm most likely to find a CT1 or CT1 B-Stay with a preferred finish color (LX10, LX4, CTF, RX1, or an NL12 re-spray) in my size.
> 
> I'm looking for a comparison of the CT1 non B-Stay and the CT1 B-Stay. Specifically any differences in ride quality or stiffness due to the different seat stay configuration.
> 
> Thanks.


I had a non-B-stay version--it was an excellent riding bike--responsive, but pretty plush--i thought the combination of the carbon fork/stays and the titanium was wonderful.

I haven't ridden either the B-Stay or the CT-2, but I can't imagine it making that much difference to the character of the bike.


----------



## gravitate

paredown said:


> I had a non-B-stay version--it was an excellent riding bike--responsive, but pretty plush--i thought the combination of the carbon fork/stays and the titanium was wonderful.
> 
> I haven't ridden either the B-Stay or the CT-2, but I can't imagine it making that much difference to the character of the bike.


Thanks - found a NOS 2005 CT2 with a Street fork in PR11 finish. So guess that settles which version to pick up...


----------



## gravitate

paredown said:


> I had a non-B-stay version--it was an excellent riding bike--responsive, but pretty plush--i thought the combination of the carbon fork/stays and the titanium was wonderful.
> 
> I haven't ridden either the B-Stay or the CT-2, but I can't imagine it making that much difference to the character of the bike.


Paredown - regarding the ride on your CT1, what size was your frame and about how big were you back then (lbs or kg if you don't mind sharing).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## paredown

gravitate said:


> Paredown - regarding the ride on your CT1, what size was your frame and about how big were you back then (lbs or kg if you don't mind sharing).
> 
> Thanks in advance!


My frame was a Colnago "59" so measured C-t-Top. Measured center to center those frames are pretty close to 57cm top tube and seat tube.

My weight moves in a pretty narrow range from mid 170s to mid 180s/ 5' 11" tall. (I'd love to have both the power I had as a 25 year old and be at my old racing weight of 155.)


----------



## gordy748

I have a 54 cm c-c CT1, non-B stay. I'm not sure what the worries about weight are; it's currently sub 16 pounds (carbon tubular wheels, Record, other light parts).

While I haven't tried the B-stay version, I can confidently say the frame is plenty stiff. I've attacked up hills and it is more than happy to go, go, go... Compared with my old frame (a 2007 Kestrel Evoke SL) the head tube has a little more give out of the saddle, and it feels slightly less urgent going up hills. That said, there is no difference in climbing speed.

Steering is the same old slow super-stable Colnago style. For me this is a good thing, if you want a crit bike... well you will probably be looking elsewhere.

Note that I'm 5' 9", was 190 lb when I got the bike and now down to 175.


----------



## plussa

Here's my 2005 CT2, size 59:










I'm 6ft even with long legs and I like it with a 120mm stem. (well, actually it seem to be 125mm). Weight 17,5 lb... Street fork, PR04 finish.

It's not as stiff or as light my carbon Kuota, but still like it... Maybe a C59 someday so this one can retire.


----------



## gravitate

Which fork is that? Looks like a Street.

If you can, how would you compare the ride to a C50?


----------



## plussa

gravitate said:


> Which fork is that? Looks like a Street.
> 
> If you can, how would you compare the ride to a C50?


Yes, it's a street fork. 

Haven't tried a C50 so can't compare...


----------



## paredown

Someone asked in the Retro section about dating a Colnago titanium bike, and since I'm laid up with an injury, I thought I would come back to this thread and add what I found here:



> From 1993-1995 , Colnago produced the Bi-Titan(double down tube, Columbus Steel fork , custom drawn 6/4 Ti. ).
> 
> From 1996-97 , Colnago produced the Master Ti.(double down tube, Columbus Steek fork, Custom Drawn 6/4 Ti. , AND a diamond profile Top-tube + seat-tube ovalized at the BB, chain stays are fairly beefy). This diamond top tube was then carried over to the "Oval Ti." of 1999+ ...... I think till 2001/2. In 1998, Colnago ONLY produced the "Mono Ti." for there Ti. bike....... simple traditional tubing, I believe 3/2.5 Ti. At this time, Colnago was regrouping there line a bit..... since Litespeed/Merlin was really giving Colnago a run for there money $$.
> 
> The Master Ti. , by 1996/7 ended the 5, or so stint of producing the double down tube ......... mainly because of: too costly of an operation of doing such welds on a Ti. frame- too time intensive Its not that its a junk frame...... far from it.


So:

1994-1995: Colnago Bi-Titan 6/4 ti, notable for its double downtube. Precisa steel fork, 1" headset. Early production has a single water bottle attachment,

















1996-1997: Master Ti: like the Bi-Titan but with the diamond shaped top tube, ovalized seat tube at BB, steel fork 1" headset.






View attachment 288832








New to me--a Master Bititan Equilateral--a similar bike was produced as a Master Equilateral--I'm guessing as to when it was produced:















1998-2000: MonoTitan 3/2.5 TI tubing all standard shaped









1999?: Oval Titanium: first iteration with oversize oval tubes, renamed as Master (I believe), single oversize downtube




















2000+ to ??: Oval Master Titanium: single downtube, oversize diamond shaped toptube clearly marked as "Master", 6/4Titanium (Similar frame in aluminum is MegaMaster)
















200x: CT-1 (Mono-titan with carbon fork and rear triangle









200x: CT-1 B-stay version









200x: CT-2 adds HP stays and 1 1/8" headset


----------



## nicholaspe

*CT1 Lux Titanio*

Great thread. I'm getting ready to sell my CT1 Lux Titanio. To be honest I'm also getting educated as I read this thread. Hate to see it go but I got the bug for a new MTB and the sacrifice is a must. I've never had a bike that feels quite like it. When compared to my Tarmac the CT1 is like super powered Cadillac, plush and comfy but ready to rip when needed vs the stiffer, rougher feel of a Corvette. Nothing beats it on a longer ride. The paint job is of course unique (haven't seen one like it yet). 54 cm. I have it built with Dura Ace deraileurs, cranks, shifters, and ultegra brakes, Kris King head, Massi carbon stem. She is so smooth. Trying to decide if I want to sell the frame and fork only or the whole bike together. I haven't posted it in the classifieds yet but will very soon.


----------

